# weekends



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

Hi guys! I've posted before and right now I need your encouragement because I know I can count on you. Well I decided that I'm going to start going out with the crowd of youth on Sunday's and maybe even Friday nights. But they go out to eat and I'm really scared, yet I need to find friends so I will dot it. I hope they are supportive when they discover my situation of ibs-d


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2003)

Good luck and I applaud your proactive approach to regaining control of your life. Try to take it slow and easy at first. But don't go around expecting to have problems...if you have an obvious anxiety problem, the get tough and ignore the symptoms approach is good. If "D" is the primary symptom, then know your past triggers and try to avoid them..but attempt to push the envelope out as far as you can. You might not really want to make it known that you have any problem at all...have a great time.


----------

